
Lego Porsche Crashtest in Slow-Motion - Tomte
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCPWPj4JHqg
======
pacaro
Fun! I'm not sure how the scaling works, but if this was a 1:8 model moving at
46kmh (29mph) isn't that equivalent to a crash at 368kmh (230mph)? At which
point the damage seems pretty reasonable

~~~
Tomte
Yes, c't said that the "realistic" scaling wouldn't be fun, so they did this
speed.

Lego was pretty humorless, though. They demanded that c't never publishes
anything about this without calling it a "fun test".

Actually, the bricks themselves held up very well. A few were actually
damaged, but the vast majority simply disconnected and survived just fine.

~~~
pacaro
Lego seems so weirdly disconnected at times, I understand where they're coming
from, but this made want to buy the Lego Porsche.

